# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Installing adventure works in SQL 08

## MelHaynes

Is it just me or is this thing a bear to get up and running? Anybody got the info on how to make this bird fly?   :Confused:

----------


## rmiao

Don't cross post.

----------


## Island1

What issues are you having?  The BOL / MS site explain this is significant detail, but we'll try to help if you can tell us more about the actual problems ...

Thanks.

Bill

----------

